# New Labs -- Back to Synthroid from Armour



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All~

I just had new labs done after switching back to Synthroid after a completely unsuccessful attempt at Armour. Simply put, Armour didn't agree with me, and I ended up crashing harder than I ever have. I couldn't get out of bed. It was scary, and very disappointing. Anyway, here are my labs back on 150mcgs of Synthroid after four weeks:

TSH 3.590 0.450-4.500

FT4 1.71 0.82-1.77

FT3 3.2 2.0-4.4

I feel pretty terrible still. That TSH is high again, and my FT3 is low-ish. Doctor wants to add Cytomel back in at 10mcgs (5mcgs x2 a day). Why is my TSH so high, but my FT4 is actually quite good? Would the Cytomel be a logical next step, or an increase in Synthroid?

Really frustrated that the doctor can't seem to get me feeling well. I likely have Hashi's, and I'm totally confused as to how one is even supposed to treat these thyroid swings.

Thoughts?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TSH is high because your free t3 is low. So, technically you are hypo. I wouldn't add any more t4 as you are creeping up there and things can get equally as nasty with a high free t4. I think cytomel would be the logical next step, but I wonder if it might make sense to start REALLY slowly and do 2.5mcgs twice a day until you feel more comfortable?


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response Joplin. I have taken 10mcgs Cytomel in the past, and I didn't even feel a change. Maybe my body sucks it up quickly? But I agree, it's always best to start slow with these things.

Do you take Cytomel?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No.....I'm a weirdo.  I'm a hyperconverter. Cytomel would probably kill me.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree with Joplin - adding T3 might help a lot, but the T4 doesn't need to go higher...

I take Cytomel with levo. Am at 25 mcg per day. Best help so far!!


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

So should I just ignore the fact that my TSH is the highest it's been since starting Synthroid? Only time it was higher was when I was undiagnosed -- I think it got up to 24. Is this a case of the TSH taking more time to reflect a change in the labs?

Also, how long should it take to feel a difference with the Cytomel? I just want to get a sense of what I should expect. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Anyway, here are my labs back on 150mcgs of Synthroid after four weeks:
> 
> TSH 3.590 0.450-4.500
> 
> ...


Four weeks is not a very long time - also, anytime your thyroid hormones are moving it usually makes you not feel optimal.

In my opinion - I would reduce the Synthroid and add Cytomel. You clearly need a T-3 medication. In my experiences with Cytomel - your FT-4 will raise as will your FT-3 and since your FT-4 is already at top range then you need a reduction in your SYnthroid prior to beginning the Cytomel.

I take 3 Cytomel doses during the day, 5mcg upon waking, 5mcg around lunch and 2.5mcg around 3-4 in the afternoon.

Since Cytomel is short acting, you should feel improvement within a few days. For me I felt anxious and it took awhile for my body to accept the Cytomel. My TSH is close to nothing and disappeared once beginning Cytomel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What dose of Armour were you on; I have forgotten. Also, have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Lovlkn -- that's great insight that I will definitely bring up with my doctor. Talking to him today.

Andros -- I got up to 120mgs. I probably didn't give it enough time, but I was so exhausted and in such bad shape that I almost lost my job. So the doc had me go back to Synthroid -- something that worked "well enough." Now I just want to explore feeling better with T3. I haven't had an ultra-sound yet. Doctor has never mentioned it. Is that something I should ask about?


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so discouraged. After speaking with my doctor, he said to just stay on the 150mcgs Synthroid, and stop the Cytomel. Why would I stop the Cytomel when I'm clearly T3 deficient? I'm close to tears. Feeling the worst I have in a long time. Gained another five pounds. Puffy and gross.

Does anyone know any good Thyroid doctors in the LA area? I'm going to start shopping.


----------

